# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  DANAS dijelimo šifre za rasprodaju!!!

## puntica

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/35-r...obuce-i-opreme

12-14h
požurite s prijavom, znate da je uvijek gužva  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

podižem

----------


## spajalica

:Coffee:

----------


## puntica

još 10ak minuta

----------


## puntica

idemo...

----------

